# how wide can i go



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

im thinking about getting some drag radials for the goat how wide can i go in the rear with out them rubbing or cutting into the body


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

275 and that is pretty much only if you either have a good set of springs, drag bags or both. Again not all cars can do that though. For me to run a 275 I have to either roll the fenders or cut them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rolling is pretty much necessary for 275s or jacking the car up. Wheels with a bigger offset help too.


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

svede1212
what wheels/tires are runninig at the strip?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GoatCity said:


> svede1212
> what wheels/tires are runninig at the strip?


I currently have a spare set of stock 17" wheels and 275 BFG DRs. I hate these tires and I can spin them thru the first 2 gears. I've tried borrowed sets of 265 M/T DRs and M/T Streets (on stock 17"s) and they are both superior. I'd give the ultimate nod to the M/T Streets for a M6 as they are bias plies and the sidewalls flex better and take up the shock of a clutch dump. For a A4 the DRs work fine as autos leave softer. You should have bias plies on the front if you use them on the back as they make the car handle differently. "Lane walk" is kind of scary at over 100 MPH.


----------

